# Hate group work



## zaph (Aug 4, 2004)

I absolutely hate working as part of a team. Not for the usual SA reason of wanting people to like me. I've got so old and cynical, I really don't care. The problem is, nothing ever gets done. Trying to get students to work on anything, is like trying to herd cats. We have spent the last two weeks going over stuff that was handed in last term, with only a month to complete our project. We literally haven't got anything done, and all the other members of my team can do is endlessly debate. Except one guy, who hasn't bothered to come to any of the meetings. I wish I could do this by myself, I would get so much more done. Ok rant over.


----------

